# perspex boxes



## wee jenni (May 13, 2011)

Hey guys, has anyone made their own perspex boxes for their inverts? I have a few ideas id like to try out but obv its not as easy as it sounds as you cant just glue it together and if you have what did you use? Cheers jen x


----------



## TitaniumReptiles (Jul 4, 2009)

wee jenni said:


> Hey guys, has anyone made their own perspex boxes for their inverts? I have a few ideas id like to try out but obv its not as easy as it sounds as you cant just glue it together and if you have what did you use? Cheers jen x


Have a look here!
How to make an acrylic terrarium - Reptile Forums


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Actually you can "just glue it together", but as above you need to use the correct solvent, it's not easy for a first-timer to get a perfect join though, your first attempts are likely to be messy and may be weak, it needs practice to do it well.

Having the right tools is also essential for a good job, and that's something that most casual builders lack, you can order ready cut pieces but that will increase the price, and you can't make any changes if you want to, you are also relying on your measuring skills and the supplier's cutting skills to get the exact sizes you need. Unlike some materials an error of just a fraction of a millimeter could mean that parts are unusable.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Soon to be available from Habistat this CNC machined acrylic box 300mm x 200mm x150mm.
Lid is held shut with magnetic catch to avoid unintentional opening.
No pricing yet but will be available November onwards.


----------



## wee jenni (May 13, 2011)

Yeah thats exactly what i was looking for cheers guys, yeah i kinna meant art attack glue lol i knew it would need tp be a solvent used. As for measurements my other half has got dimentions saved on autocad for me and im no too shabby at my diy so ill be willing to give it a bash. Jen x


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That looks nice Peter, having both CNC and laser cutters in my workshop I should really have a go at something like this myself, I can never seem to get the corners perfect though, I always manage to get a bubble or two, which is why I have all my acrylic display cases made outside by someone who does nothing else!


----------

